# Popular Guitars That Do Not Please Your Eye



## Velokki (Feb 20, 2020)

Just wondering what guitars turn you off aesthetically, even though they are popular and a lot of people like 'em.

For me:
1. Ibanez Paul Gilbert models - those painted soundholes make it look super cheap and just awkwardly designed. Me no likey.
2. Ibanez RGD Iron Label stuff. Looks relatively cool in pics, but they look super cheap in person. Didn't like them at all in-store, where they looked like super bland bastardizations of popular poplar burl tops.
3. Many Kiesels with unmatching colors and ugly bevels. Often there are even great tops, but they are ruined by the tasteless color combinations and fades, coupled with the in-your-face bevels.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 20, 2020)

Velokki said:


> Hi people, just wondering what guitars turn you off aesthetically, even though they are popular and a lot of people like 'em.
> 
> For me:
> 1. Ibanez Paul Gilbert models - those painted soundholes make it look super cheap and just awkwardly designed. Me no likey.



Not even this one?







Or this?


----------



## odibrom (Feb 20, 2020)

Stratocasters, Telecasters, Les Pauls. These 3 classics hurt my eyes simply because there are too many of those. I never had any of those shapes, thankfully.


----------



## blacai (Feb 20, 2020)

Schecters, not the customs...but lot of their regular series look just like cheap emo-kids guitars.


----------



## SSK0909 (Feb 20, 2020)

My top three are all Fenders. Tele, Jaguar and Jazzmasters look horrible to me.
It's schockin that the company who designed the most iconic guitar look of all time, also designed these monstrosities.
Also flying V's. It's the most dorky guitar shape ever.


----------



## AC.Lin (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm going to be honest, i hate Ibanez Universe guitars with a passion.
I think they are ugly, old fashioned, and the rosewood fretboard just look cheap as hell.

And the worse of them all is that ugly black and green UV70P.
It just look cheap.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 20, 2020)

1.everything BC Rich makes besides the ironbird or the eagle. They have some of the worst design language ever. Geometric sharp edges mixed with soft curves, bevels and curves/points that don't mesh with the overall design (see the draco, beast, ignitor, wave, widow, zombie).
2. Everything Etherial "designs". I swear he has never actually played a guitar. All of his shit is pointy in all the wrong places and it's way too visually busy 99% of the time. Not to mention his absolutely retarded scooped neck profile.
3. Carvin Ultra V/ X220. I hate the bigger lower horn. Hate it. The design just doesn't flow well.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 20, 2020)

+1 for painted-on f-holes. They're the worst. Give me real f-holes or nothing.

I've also never liked T shapes. I've always thought telecasters sound cool.... but look terrible.


----------



## akinari (Feb 20, 2020)

I might get crucified for this but I hate bevels and I can't stand maple boards on guitars with brightly colored finishes. A lot of poplar burl tops look like vomit to me. I have a bunch of beat up strats and teles that have been ripped apart and put back together and I vastly prefer them, visually speaking, to everything I named. 



KnightBrolaire said:


> 1.everything BC Rich makes besides the ironbird or the eagle



You'd take the Ironbird over a Mockingbird?! Leave the hall!


----------



## Velokki (Feb 20, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Not even this one?



Gotta give it to you, that looks great... but would look even sicker without the fake F-holes


----------



## SSK0909 (Feb 20, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> 1.everything BC Rich makes besides the ironbird or the eagle. They have some of the worst design language ever. Geometric sharp edges mixed with soft curves, bevels and curves/points that don't mesh with the overall design (see the draco, beast, ignitor, wave, widow, zombie).
> 2. Everything Etherial "designs". I swear he has never actually played a guitar. All of his shit is pointy in all the wrong places and it's way too visually busy 99% of the time. Not to mention his absolutely retarded scooped neck profile.
> 3. Carvin Ultra V/ X220. I hate the bigger lower horn. Hate it. The design just doesn't flow well.



Those Etherial guitars... I used to be happy. But now that I know those things exist. The world is a cold and scary place. Why couldn't you let me be blissfully ignorant! Why!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 20, 2020)

akinari said:


> I might get crucified for this but I hate bevels and I can't stand maple boards on guitars with brightly colored finishes. A lot of poplar burl tops look like vomit to me. I have a bunch of beat up strats and teles that have been ripped apart and put back together and I vastly prefer them, visually speaking, to everything I named.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd take the Ironbird over a Mockingbird?! Leave the hall!


Mockingbirds have garbage upper fret access and don't balance well. I've never had that problem with an ironbird or other star shapes.


SSK0909 said:


> Those Etherial guitars... I used to be happy. But now that I know those things exist. The world is a cold and scary place. Why couldn't you let me be blissfully ignorant! Why!


Gooood, you must suffer as I have.


----------



## akinari (Feb 20, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Mockingbirds have garbage upper fret access and don't balance well. I've never had that problem with an ironbird or other star shapes.



I thought we were talking about strictly visual things here but u rite. Functionally I'd love to combine the the upper half (neck side) of an Eagle with the lower half of a Mockingbird but I doubt it'd balance very well.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 20, 2020)

I don't like single cut les Pauls at all.

classic tales without rounder edges and an arm contour are also hideous.


----------



## vilk (Feb 20, 2020)

If someone gifted me a Paul Gilbert, I'd paint over the stupid fake f-holes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 20, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> classic tales without rounder edges and an arm contour are also hideous.


agreed. contoured teles are where it's at. Comfort/ergonomics >>>>>>>>>>anything else


----------



## Alex79 (Feb 20, 2020)

Most Fenders other than the classic Stratocasters. I like only that classic look when it comes to strats. I usually don't like superstrats and feel they look a bit like wannabe-shredders or someone stuck in the 80s, though some designs can be modern enough to be acceptable to me. 
Ibanez is a big offender as well, and Steve Vai's guitars are the worst with the grip and the inlays (the Paul Gilbert model is also a stylistic crime). I also think the Ibanez S looks unnecessarily female, even if I myself don't exactly know what I mean by that!

I really loathe the Music Man Petrucci models. It looks like a superstrat, which I already dislike, but then the body is somehow out of proportions and looks too big and too much like a paddle or whatever. To think that someone would drop thousands of pounds on one of those hurts my soul.

The worst guitars for me though are the ugly Danelectros and the boat-sized Gretsch guitars (they both belong in the fireplace). They are about as sexy as incontinence pads.


----------



## lurè (Feb 20, 2020)

Gibson SG


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 20, 2020)

Fender off-sets, except for the Meteora (for some strange reason), but especially the Fender Parallel Universe Volume II Maverick Dorado

PRS's upper fret access scoop

EBMM stingray 4-string basses, because they don't have the same chamfered edges as the 5-string, which is epic.

EBMM Bongo

Sooooooooo many basses. I don't know why, but almost every bass has an ugly shape, to me...and it's not just that it's different than a guitar shape. Like...90% of the Ibanez SDGR or whatever they are called. blech. Same with most Warwick basses.

While i respect Duesenburg and Framus, I've just never gelled with their shapes...and it's usually like one specific but random detail that throws me off.

Almost all Parkers except for the shape like on the Vernon Reid signature, the one with the blue paint and colorful graphic with the bright green, etc.


----------



## natedog_approved (Feb 20, 2020)

Might be putting my head on a chopping block but basically any PRS. I cant stand that body shape.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hate away, boys...


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 20, 2020)

natedog_approved said:


> Might be putting my head on a chopping block but basically any PRS. I cant stand that body shape.


I can't gel with them either. Zero chemistry for me.


----------



## mbardu (Feb 20, 2020)

Dont kill me SSO, but for me it's Aristides. 
Great guitars (and that's an understatement) but i find the looks...just stupid.


----------



## efiltsohg (Feb 20, 2020)

pointy strats (ibanez, shredzilla etc)
toilet burl top
quilted maple
wrong color hardware for paint job (usually gold)
weird headstocks
headless guitars


----------



## TedEH (Feb 20, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> EBMM Bongo


+1


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 20, 2020)

Any guitar with excessive burls and a green/purple/pink/blue burst. (Aka almost every custom built NGD on this forum nowadays).

Also the whole ergonomic thing is just not my jam at alllllll. Looks sooooo bad.


----------



## Velokki (Feb 20, 2020)

natedog_approved said:


> Might be putting my head on a chopping block but basically any PRS. I cant stand that body shape.



Yeah, I've got an axe and a knife, someone bring on the chopping block!


----------



## Strobe (Feb 20, 2020)

I don't like most offsets. 

Also, Poplar burl usually looks like vomit to me. Occasionally they look awesome, but are as likely to make me feel queasy. I am not exaggerating there for the internet - it's a weird visceral reaction and I do not understand it from a rational perspective.

My god I hate the V shaped Dean headstock. It's like someone tried design the worst possible string break angle, then had to scrap their first design when someone challenged them "Can you make it a bit uglier?"


----------



## mbardu (Feb 20, 2020)

Velokki said:


> Yeah, I've got an axe and a knife, someone bring on the chopping block!



I'll use a spoon on that heathen


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 20, 2020)

The EBMM headstock


mbardu said:


> Dont kill me SSO, but for me it's Aristides.
> Great guitars (and that's an understatement) but i find the looks...just stupid.


BURN THE HERETIC


----------



## natedog_approved (Feb 20, 2020)

mbardu said:


> I'll use a spoon on that heathen



I'm not even mad. This man is creative with his cruelty. 

Spoon away.


----------



## natedog_approved (Feb 20, 2020)

EDIT: Duplicate post.


----------



## lurè (Feb 20, 2020)

Also tobacco sunburst finish need to be abolished.

SG + tobacco sunburst finish = sh*t


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 20, 2020)

90% of Kiesel guitars because of the gaudy finishes.

Anything headless.

Multiscale guitars that have an awkward gap/transition after the nut.


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 20, 2020)

B.C. Rich shorthorn Mockingbird guitars. They're pretty rare compared to non long horns as they (short horns) are no longer made and are sought after by B.C. Rich players/collectors. I do however like the non short horn Mockingbird guitars.

Shorthorn below.







Non short horn.


----------



## Drew (Feb 20, 2020)

How am I the first person here to mention the EBMM Majesty? 

Petrucci rules, but dear lord.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 20, 2020)

Maybe it's because of the "popular" part of the premise. Are the Majesty guitars popular? I dunno. The ones with the giant spade in the middle are just not pleasing to look at.


----------



## Kobalt (Feb 20, 2020)

Most of it has already been mentioned but...

Strats, Teles, LPs, EBMMs, anything headless or weirdly shaped like Strandbergs and Abasis... And anything excessively gaudy like the Universe, or guitars with excessively “high-quality” wood tops...

And Abalone. I hate Abalone. Kill it.


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 20, 2020)

Damn, I feel this thread just shat on all my guitars lol


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 20, 2020)

This is like a drunken family reunion.


----------



## mbardu (Feb 20, 2020)

TedEH said:


> Maybe it's because of the "popular" part of the premise. Are the Majesty guitars popular? I dunno. The ones with the giant spade in the middle are just not pleasing to look at.



The giant "spade" smh what you hear nowadays.
It's officially known as the *SHOVEL*_ and John uses it to better dig into his riffs? I don't know..._

Good thing is they have started versions of the Majesty without so there's progress. 
The ugly mismatched headstock remains though.


----------



## gunch (Feb 20, 2020)

THE BRODERICK, GODDAMN


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 20, 2020)

gunch said:


> THE BRODERICK, GODDAMN


Which one though? his new godawful sig, or his melted superstrat?


----------



## mbardu (Feb 20, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Which one though? his new godawful sig, or his melted superstrat?



I would guess he's speaking of the molten poop, but it could be interpreted either way really.


----------



## josh1 (Feb 20, 2020)

Gibsons


----------



## BornToLooze (Feb 21, 2020)

Pointy Flying Vs (other than the Rhoads).

I've seen some pointy Vs that are pretty badass, but as a whole, the only thing more metal than a white Gibson Flying V is an osmium statue of Rob Halford that plays Manowar.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 21, 2020)

lurè said:


> SG + tobacco sunburst finish = sh*t
> 
> View attachment 77707



I find the toggle swich placement on that SG more offensive than the finish.


----------



## Snarpaasi (Feb 21, 2020)

Any BC Rich. Jaguar. When seeing JP Majesty for the first time was like wtf is this. Having played one at Sam Ash it was quite comfy but still, couldn't have one hanging on the wall.


----------



## angl2k (Feb 21, 2020)

Burl tops and parker / blackmachine / ormsby skinny headstocks are major turnoffs for me.







Also the red/yellow sunburst finish from Gibson. Oh and mismatched/misaligned figured tops.


----------



## Edika (Feb 21, 2020)

I find myself able to get used to most different shapes (most). 
What I can't stand is poo colored fretboards with solid colors, especially black. Just looks gaudy.


----------



## manu80 (Feb 21, 2020)

every danelectro, every rickenbaker.


----------



## TimmyPage (Feb 21, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> 90% of Kiesel guitars because of the gaudy finishes.



Kiesel is a great example of why most companies have set models and don't let you do whatever. I don't think it's Kiesel's fault specifically that some people have awful taste.

..but while we're on the topic of Kiesel: Antique Ash, or really any of the treated ash woods (like the sandblasted thing that's really popular this year) are really ugly to me.


----------



## thraxil (Feb 21, 2020)

The Schecter Synester Gates model and any guitar that has a similar body shape with horns that sort of bend out rather than curve inwards towards the neck.


----------



## lurè (Feb 21, 2020)

TimmyPage said:


> Kiesel is a great example of why most companies have set models and don't let you do whatever. I don't think it's Kiesel's fault specifically that some people have awful taste.
> 
> ..but while we're on the topic of Kiesel: Antique Ash, or really any of the treated ash woods (like the sandblasted thing that's really popular this year) are really ugly to me.



Not to defend kiesel but they offer a large variety of solid colors and they can do Pantone color matching.
The annoying fact Is that most people go crazy with their poplar tops and trans finishes.


----------



## zappatton2 (Feb 21, 2020)

Weirdly, the two guitars I hate the most are also the ones a play the most; the Strat and the SG. The Stats is mighty comfy, and it was my first guitar, purchased by my parents (and beggars can hardly be choosers after all), just never cared for the aesthetics. And I really don't care for the SG, but I play in a Doors tribute band, so kinda gotta go with it.

All of that said, my favourite shape is every BC Rich (except the Draco). So take anything I say with a huuuge pillar of salt.


----------



## natedog_approved (Feb 21, 2020)

zappatton2 said:


> All of that said, my favourite shape is every BC Rich (except the Draco). So take anything I say with a huuuge pillar of salt.



Oh, so much salt


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 21, 2020)

Headless guitars. Even if they are supremely well appointed like a Mayones. Guitars deserve heads. They just look incomplete.


----------



## manu80 (Feb 21, 2020)

Oh and Majesty and Jp sig
Boring, dull, no thanks
Gibson futura, this V is an abomination, reverse V and explorers too.


----------



## Choop (Feb 21, 2020)

I've never been a fan of the Wolfgang body shape. Can't put my finger on why since it isn't really offensively bad, just never seemed like anything I would want.

Also this thread is making me really self conscious about having just bought a Jaguar XD.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Feb 21, 2020)

thraxil said:


> The Schecter Synester Gates model and any guitar that has a similar body shape with horns that sort of bend out rather than curve inwards towards the neck.



I cannot stand the headstock on those guitars. It just looks like a 12 year old’s wet dream of being edgy. Barf.


----------



## Nicki (Feb 21, 2020)

ESPs with dildostocks & pointy reverse headstocks.

Any Dean ML.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 21, 2020)

Nicki said:


> ESPs with pointy reverse headstocks.
> .


Oh look another heretic


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 21, 2020)

Nicki said:


> ESPs with dildostocks & pointy reverse headstocks.
> 
> Any Dean ML.


The ESP cockstock is one of the worst looking headstocks and I have no idea why so many people here like them haha


----------



## mike1033 (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm gonna have to say Jackson Warriors, I like the general shape and everything but I feel like the necks look offset more toward the upper half of the guitar and it drives me nuts. Also, almost anything with poplar burl.


----------



## natedog_approved (Feb 21, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Oh look another heretic


----------



## dr_game0ver (Feb 21, 2020)

I know it's not a guitar but... Them Warwick basses with the dildo upper horn... Why...??


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 21, 2020)

dr_game0ver said:


> I know it's not a guitar but... Them Warwick basses with the dildo upper horn... Why...??



Q: "Which Warwick bass has that?"
A: "Yes."


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 21, 2020)

BC fucking Rich. Ugh. Gross.

The tribal armband of the guitar world.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 21, 2020)

InCasinoOut said:


> BC fucking Rich. Ugh. Gross.
> 
> The tribal armband of the guitar world.


It's true. Plus it's even funnier since Kerry King LITERALLY HAD A TRIBAL SIG with them


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 21, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's true. Plus it's even funnier since Kerry King LITERALLY HAD A TRIBAL SIG with them


I know, that guitar is burned into my memory.


----------



## Rotatous (Feb 21, 2020)

All Kiesel headless guitars


----------



## Werecow (Feb 21, 2020)

Nicki said:


> ESPs with dildostocks & pointy reverse headstocks.



I can understand disliking one or the other, but both? 

Just for the record, i'm in the pointy headstock camp


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2020)

Frostbite said:


> I have no idea why so many people here like them haha



Freud knows.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 22, 2020)

Any guitar with ( reverse?) burst... dark center transitioning to light around the edges. Dunno why... just looks "off".


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 22, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> 1.everything BC Rich makes besides the ironbird or the eagle. They have some of the worst design language ever. Geometric sharp edges mixed with soft curves, bevels and curves/points that don't mesh with the overall design (see the draco, beast, ignitor, wave, widow, zombie).



Mockingbird and Bich, tho.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 22, 2020)

Blackmachines and their copies. I find it offensive that so many people got persuaded to fork that much money for barebones guitars.


----------



## Edika (Feb 22, 2020)

Frostbite said:


> The ESP cockstock is one of the worst looking headstocks and I have no idea why so many people here like them haha



Isn't it obvious? We like cocks!


----------



## MSS (Feb 22, 2020)

Parker Fly


----------



## MadYarpen (Feb 22, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Any guitar with ( reverse?) burst... dark center transitioning to light around the edges. Dunno why... just looks "off".


Thank god I am not alone. Why it became so popular recently?


----------



## Musiscience (Feb 22, 2020)

These Moby Dick looking things.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Feb 22, 2020)

Interesting thread. It seems to me that literally ALL guitars ever designed seem to be categorised as "popular models". Could anyone tell me what "unpopular guitars" are?


----------



## Pat (Feb 22, 2020)

I used to hate goldtops and silver burst guitars, now I'm GASing for both!

One thing I think never works well is rosewood/light brown fretboards on black guitars - maple or ebony looks so much better. The new black charvel dk24 would be my perfect guitar but the fretboard just looks crap!


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 22, 2020)

Lemonbaby said:


> Interesting thread. It seems to me that literally ALL guitars ever designed seem to be categorised as "popular models". Could anyone tell me what "unpopular guitars" are?



Yeah, I think after you BBQ the sacred cows (Gibson or Fender-styles) there aren't a whole lot of hot takes left.

How about this- what ugly guitars do people like?


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 22, 2020)

Edika said:


> Isn't it obvious? We like cocks!


I mean I love some cock as much as the next guy but still... wait...


----------



## Tuned (Feb 22, 2020)

I love browsing this thread! Wonder if the moderators could mock up a visual file of a variety of guitars and options that would be crossed out once anyone claims he hates them. It would be really really curious to see what we will have left

Please do!

As of all the commentors, please go on!


EDIT: errr, wait. I didn't mean to be 'the next guy'. Not in the way the previous guy coined it


----------



## Nicki (Feb 22, 2020)

Werecow said:


> I can understand disliking one or the other, but both?
> 
> Just for the record, i'm in the pointy headstock camp



I like pointy headstocks too, but only when they point down. If they point up, ew.


----------



## TimmyPage (Feb 22, 2020)

Lemonbaby said:


> Interesting thread. It seems to me that literally ALL guitars ever designed seem to be categorised as "popular models". Could anyone tell me what "unpopular guitars" are?



You might be overthinking this.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 22, 2020)

Lemonbaby said:


> Interesting thread. It seems to me that literally ALL guitars ever designed seem to be categorised as "popular models". Could anyone tell me what "unpopular guitars" are?


Those that didn't sell and that, therefore, we don't know about.


----------



## BornToLooze (Feb 22, 2020)

Lemonbaby said:


> Interesting thread. It seems to me that literally ALL guitars ever designed seem to be categorised as "popular models". Could anyone tell me what "unpopular guitars" are?


----------



## BenjaminW (Feb 22, 2020)

natedog_approved said:


> Might be putting my head on a chopping block but basically any PRS. I cant stand that body shape.


Hot take: Warmoth VIP bodies look nicer than PRS bodies.


----------



## Musiscience (Feb 22, 2020)

BornToLooze said:


>



That almost makes me regret posting the Kiesel.


----------



## BornToLooze (Feb 22, 2020)

Musiscience said:


> That almost makes me regret posting the Kiesel.



Honestly some of the features on it seem like a good idea. Apparently it has 1000 different pickup choices and a bunch of on board effects.

Maybe if it was a little more normal like the Dark Fire, or made by somebody else, like if Fractal wanted to make an AxeFX guitar.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Feb 22, 2020)

Jagstangs and Jaguars are ridiculous looking. Way too busy and gangly.

Vintage Lp's and Tele's. I realized it's not the shape but the fugly tobacco burst whatever burst vintage finish and hardware that really turn me away. Now modern takes with modern hardware and features though, I'd really like a 7 string Tele.

Anything with gold hardware is instantly deducted massive points. Looks tacky af. The gold on that new K7 absolutely kills that guitar.

Any Schecter with bat, cross, or Roman numeral inlays. 

And last but certainly not least, headless guitars are just plain dumb looking. A headstock is a big part of the aesthetic for a guitar and without one they're just...gross and awkward. lol Strandberg Bodens would look amazing with a fitting headstock.

Different strokes.


----------



## lurè (Feb 22, 2020)

I've come to the conclusion that I hate everything with 3+3 headstock. 
It's a 6 inline or fire.


----------



## Pat (Feb 22, 2020)

Angel Vivaldi's signature looks stupid with a reverse headstock.

I dislike most matte finish guitars, I think gloss looks so much sleeker


----------



## Tuned (Feb 22, 2020)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> or Roman numeral inlays.


I got Chinese numeral inlays for ya.
https://www.musicradar.com/reviews/cort-manson-stage-series-m-jet


----------



## littlebadboy (Feb 22, 2020)

PRS Silver Sky





Still looks like a Fender Strat with a PRS neck. Bit, I'm sure it's a great guitar.


----------



## Amenthea (Feb 22, 2020)

If the people on the PRS FB group heard it was in this thread they would burn you on a pole. They ADORE the SS over there, and it can do no wrong. It IS a Strat with a PRS neck though and a missing trem backplate lol


----------



## mbardu (Feb 22, 2020)

littlebadboy said:


> PRS Silver Sky
> 
> Still* looks like a Fender Strat with a PRS neck*. Bit, I'm sure it's a great guitar.



Thats because it is


----------



## Nicki (Feb 22, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> Hot take: Warmoth VIP bodies look nicer than PRS bodies.


I think the VIP is very vague recreation of a PRS body but to me, it just doesn't look close enough to it to call it a copy. Maybe that's why you think it looks better than the PRS bodies, but for me, I prefer the PRS body.


----------



## oppgulp (Feb 23, 2020)

Headless guitars or guitars with offset inlays are ugly IMO.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 23, 2020)

oppgulp said:


> Headless guitars... are ugly IMO.



Agreed.







Yuck.


----------



## iamaom (Feb 23, 2020)

I hate the "standard" strat look. Too many colors: orange to black paint, rosewood fretboard, white inlays, naked maple headstock with a black logo, cheap white plastic pickguard that often is a slightly different hue than the pickups and inlays, and silver hardware. I hate it. I guess the mainstream guitar player sees each part as an individual rather than a guitar as a streamlined whole.

Also: headstocks. I only own 2 headless guitars now, and I'm looking for a 5 string (headless) bass. Went to local guitar center to maybe get a cheapy ibanez to hold me over and nearly bonked my nose on the damn thing while sitting down. It's so cumbersome, it's a similar feeling to playing an 8 string for a few weeks and then going back to a 6.


----------



## littlebadboy (Feb 23, 2020)

Amenthea said:


> If the people on the PRS FB group heard it was in this thread they would burn you on a pole. They ADORE the SS over there, and it can do no wrong. It IS a Strat with a PRS neck though and a missing trem backplate lol


I would know, coz I'm a member of the PRS Facebook group. I have a PRS S2.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 23, 2020)

Maybe not quiiiiiiiiite the right idea for the thread, but this reminds me of how Strats all kind of look cheap to me. The ubiquity of Strat copies makes anything in that vein come across as lowest-common-denominator mass-produced starter quality stuff. It's less that I don't like them, despite the popularity of Strats, but more that I can't take them very seriously, even if they're great instruments.

However the irony is not lost on me that I'm a big Jazz bass fan.


----------



## 4Eyes (Feb 23, 2020)

Any guitar with giant plastic piece on it's body..I just can't stand pick guards


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 23, 2020)

Musiscience said:


> These Moby Dick looking things.


they don't look anywhere near as bulbous in person. Here's my 7 compared to my partscaster tele.


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 23, 2020)

Yours is also a 7 string. I believe both the 6 and the 7 use the same body, with the trouble side of the neck as the anchor point. Meaning that the 7 string neck is wider expanding to the left towards the upper bout, reducing that bout's size.


----------



## Pat (Feb 23, 2020)

TedEH said:


> Maybe not quiiiiiiiiite the right idea for the thread, but this reminds me of how Strats all kind of look cheap to me. The ubiquity of Strat copies makes anything in that vein come across as lowest-common-denominator mass-produced starter quality stuff. It's less that I don't like them, despite the popularity of Strats, but more that I can't take them very seriously, even if they're great instruments.
> 
> However the irony is not lost on me that I'm a big Jazz bass fan.


I agree with that - especially standard stuff like black or red with a white scratchplate.

I do however love black on black with white pickups (Dave Gilmour style) - that strangely doesn't come across as cheap looking to me.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 23, 2020)

littlebadboy said:


> PRS Silver Sky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take out the pickguard and mount the pickups like a regular PRS and it becomes so much better.


----------



## John (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Nag (Feb 23, 2020)

Hate me all you want, but, anything with a bookmatch line. I hate them so bad.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Feb 23, 2020)

I don’t like the looks of:
- all Gibsons - LP, SG etc. All are meh looking for me
- all BC Rich
- all Chapman guitars
- Fender Jaguar and its derivatives
- Jackson Dominion, Shadowcaster
- almost all EBMM except Axis and few JPs
- Esp Cockstock and 3+3 headstocks
- Ibanez AZ (and AZ-based sigs), AR
- Aristides 060-080 body shape
- All singlecuts
- Poo brown rosewood fretboards on black, white or blue guitars
- 80% Kiesels


----------



## Werecow (Feb 23, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Black is my favourite colour for a guitar, but that guitar has almost everything i hate... The shape, headless, but worst of all the trend the last few years of having fretboard wood that looks like it's made out of cardboard. All of these light or roasted woods either look like cardboard or cheap 70's furniture to me.


----------



## Bdtunn (Feb 23, 2020)

Werecow said:


> Black is my favourite colour for a guitar, but that guitar has almost everything i hate... The shape, headless, but worst of all the trend the last few years of having fretboard wood that looks like it's made out of cardboard. All of these light or roasted woods either look like cardboard or cheap 70's furniture to me.



haha now I can’t un-see cardboard


----------



## gunch (Feb 23, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Which one though? his new godawful sig, or his melted superstrat?



The melted soloist


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 23, 2020)

gunch said:


> The melted soloist



This one?


----------



## gunch (Feb 23, 2020)

The906 said:


> This one?



Yes. There was one point where I tricked myself into kind of liking it but there's just something unbalanced about the offset and the contours 






where this or a Sabre Wraith are more elegant


----------



## AndiKravljaca (Feb 24, 2020)

Slightly contradictory points, but:

- Headless guitars just look weirdly off to me. 
- I can't stand the look of the Music Man headstock.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 24, 2020)

I actually kinda like that melted soloist. Reminds me of a jazz bass.


----------



## Musiscience (Feb 24, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> they don't look anywhere near as bulbous in person. Here's my 7 compared to my partscaster tele.



As spud has said, the 7 always look better. This one is nice! 

Also, that tele is HOT! Been dreaming of a sparkle Warmoth tele build for the longest time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 24, 2020)

Musiscience said:


> As spud has said, the 7 always look better. This one is nice!
> 
> Also, that tele is HOT! Been dreaming of a sparkle Warmoth tele build for the longest time.


thanks. I'm working on a predator themed backplate for the 7 right now just to really tie the whole vibe together. The sparkle tele is actually a cheap squier body with a warmoth neck that I dyed black and changed the inlays on. Cheaper than buying a sparkly body from warmoth lol


----------



## Strobe (Feb 24, 2020)

I feel like there need to be a thread where people reveal their unpopular guitar preferences after this. It might just be the unpopular opinions thread - but I feel like it could be made more specific.

This one is fun though. I thought I had a pretty guitar, but it turns out it's a poo-cardboard neck with a dumb headstock 






I still like majesties though - even most of the shovel-y ones. Glad others can unite in my B.C. Rich hate though.


----------



## natedog_approved (Feb 24, 2020)

How does everyone feel about the new BC Rich line? I've always hated any BC Rich guitar, but minus the abalone, I don't mind their new line up.

Curious to know what general consensus is.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 24, 2020)

natedog_approved said:


> How does everyone feel about the new BC Rich line? I've always hated any BC Rich guitar, but minus the abalone, I don't mind their new line up.
> 
> Curious to know what general consensus is.



Two of the three I know who've purchased them on here have had some issue of some sort, from a possibly suspect bridge install to chip-out on the fretboard. 

I'd hold out a bit and see how they are by the end of the year when, hopefully, manufacturing matures.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 24, 2020)

Was thinking about this thread the other day. I don't honestly think that there is any ONE single aesthetic of any guitar that will ALWAYS turn my stomach. I think that for all of the things that I typically might not like, that there's other examples where that "quirk" actually works or maybe even looks great. For most my life I absolutely hated Telecasters but eventually I saw enough gorgeous ones that it made me look at them in a different light. There will certainly always be certain things that I don't care for but for the most part... on the right guitar with everything else working well together, particular anomalies sometimes just fade out of view and subsequently off my radar.


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 24, 2020)

Not so much to my eye, but to my hands: glossy nitro necks. Easily my least favorite aesthetic or functional feature on any guitar, ever.

After 1 particular midwest summer gig in the humid sun with a black-paintd GLP Studio, and the neck getting so sticky that i was rubbing skin off my palms, it was enough to swear off any glossy necks for, like, 20 years.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 24, 2020)

I used to HATE (with a passion) Esp/Ltd Eclipses back in 2009-2013. This was back when kids who did crabcore/metalcore all did choreographed jump-up-and-down "hardcore" and they all sounded like Parkway Drive. Seemed like the Eclipses went with their Super skinny jeans, Vans sneaks, and loose sleeveless shirts, backwards flat brim cap aesthetic. *barf*


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Feb 24, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I used to HATE (with a passion) Esp/Ltd Eclipses back in 2009-2013. This was back when kids who did crabcore/metalcore all did choreographed jump-up-and-down "hardcore" and they all sounded like Parkway Drive. Seemed like the Eclipses went with their Super skinny jeans, Vans sneaks, and loose sleeveless shirts, backwards flat brim cap aesthetic. *barf*


2020 and I still dislike choreography in metal.


----------



## natedog_approved (Feb 24, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I used to HATE (with a passion) Esp/Ltd Eclipses back in 2009-2013. This was back when kids who did crabcore/metalcore all did choreographed jump-up-and-down "hardcore" and they all sounded like Parkway Drive. Seemed like the Eclipses went with their Super skinny jeans, Vans sneaks, and loose sleeveless shirts, backwards flat brim cap aesthetic. *barf*



I agree with this, except the part of about the guitar haha. I think the Eclipse is sick.


----------



## thraxil (Feb 24, 2020)

Rickenbacker guitars. Their basses are hot, but I can't stand the guitars.

My most controversial opinion is probably that I really don't like reverse headstocks. Not necessarily a deal breaker for me, but I've never seen a guitar with a reverse headstock that I didn't think would look better as not reverse.


----------



## runbirdman (Feb 24, 2020)

I know it’s a community favorite but I hate the B.C. Rich Ironbird. I like the Stealth, Mockingbird, Warlock, Junior V, and Eagle but the Ironbird just looks terrible.


----------



## Pat (Feb 25, 2020)

Another I've thought of - hate the current trend of the sandblasted coloured ash bodies, e.g the new Jackson and PRS colours. I think they look so crap!


----------



## buck fever (Feb 25, 2020)

Ibanez RHD, I cant stand the routing on the body.

All headless guitars. Ew.

The new Ibanez Pia. The holes, the pickups, colors and inlays. Gaudy an awful.

Bilt guitars, the headstocks make me .


----------



## buck fever (Feb 25, 2020)

Oh, and the St Vincent guitars.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 26, 2020)

buck fever said:


> Oh, and _*EBMM*_ guitars.



FTFY.

Solid quality, but fugly, except maybe the non-Majesty Petrucci model.


----------



## buck fever (Feb 26, 2020)

tedtan said:


> FTFY.
> 
> Solid quality, but fugly, except maybe the non-Majesty Petrucci model.




I didn’t realize those were Ernie Ball, but was specifically talking about that signature model. So gross.


----------



## Krauthammer (Feb 28, 2020)

> Oh, and the St Vincent guitars.



I couldn't see myself with one, but she wears it quite well


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 28, 2020)

PGM
JP7
Majesty
Jackson Warrior
Every Aristides
Gibson Les Paul
Telecasters


----------



## drgamble (Feb 29, 2020)

I don't know, I think about guitars like I think about women. They all look different, and there are certain things that I like more than others, but at the end of the day they're all guitars. I'm not so biased to turn any of them down. I have all kinds of guitars and they all have a different purpose. My first guitar was a headless guitar, albeit a pretty shitty guitar, but that was 30 years ago...


----------



## Masoo2 (Feb 29, 2020)

any true V (not Rhoads/Alexi-style Vs) that doesn't have completely straight horns do _not_ please my eye.

never understood the huge appeal of Jackson King Vs, BC Rich Jr. Vs, and ESP/LTD Vs, I think they look just _wrong_ not having completely straight lines. they all mess up in different ways, yet each is just as bad as the other.

Jr. Vs have the stupid little end tail, King Vs have curves (and a super weird looking area around where the fretboard intersects the body, too many frets come onto the body imo), and ESP/LTD Vs have a similar, but different, curve.

examples of ones I _do _like include ESP NV, BC Rich Speed V both old and new, various Kerry King Sigs except the new abomination, KxK stuff, Devin Townsend's Vs, Karl Sander's Vs, etc


----------



## Pat (Feb 29, 2020)

drgamble said:


> I don't know, I think about guitars like I think about women. They all look different, and there are certain things that I like more than others, but at the end of the day they're all guitars. I'm not so biased to turn any of them down. I have all kinds of guitars and they all have a different purpose. My first guitar was a headless guitar, albeit a pretty shitty guitar, but that was 30 years ago...



I personally am not a fan of headless women


----------



## darkinners (Mar 1, 2020)

Majesty
All Ibanez (except for few J-Custom and AZ series)
ESP Eclipse


----------



## josh1 (Mar 1, 2020)

darkinners said:


> All Ibanez (except for few J-Custom and AZ series)


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 3, 2020)

natedog_approved said:


> Might be putting my head on a chopping block but basically any PRS. I cant stand that body shape.



Yeah i don't like them either. I really do not like the birds at all and they kill the guitar for me.


----------



## AndiKravljaca (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm a Jackson guy, but I've never understood the Warrior.


----------



## kamello (Mar 3, 2020)

most singlecuts I just feel they look so unbalanced, the Telecaster being an exception, they sound so good that even the shape grew on me



MASS DEFECT said:


> I used to HATE (with a passion) Esp/Ltd Eclipses back in 2009-2013. This was back when kids who did crabcore/metalcore all did choreographed jump-up-and-down "hardcore" and they all sounded like Parkway Drive. Seemed like the Eclipses went with their Super skinny jeans, Vans sneaks, and loose sleeveless shirts, backwards flat brim cap aesthetic. *barf*



I had a PTSD moment here remembering a gig a bandmate invited me, we went to see a few friends who play in a Prog Metal band, but before them there was like 3-4 Deathcore bands and a tech death band

One of the deathcore bands went full on with the choreography thing, to the point that during slow tempo breakdowns, two members (which were at oposing sites in the stage) would flip back or front their flat caps at the same time

of course, all the band was uniformed in skinny jeans, Vans sneaks, loose sleeveless shirts, huge ear expansions, Schecter gear and abalone everywhere.
It was the best worst thing ever


----------



## alex_x (Mar 3, 2020)

Almost all Ibanez superstrats, except for S-series maybe, totally hate those ultra thin RG horns.

Used to dislike T's, especially head, but now wanna custom with similar form, with more strat-like head though.



kamello said:


> they sound so good that even the shape grew on me


I think that's one of the reasons too, along with pragmatical form-factor influencing the sound in a good way.


----------



## electriceye (Mar 3, 2020)

Dean MLs. They worked for Dimebag, but that's it. They're absolutely huge and ugly as hell. If you're not a large human being, they look absolutely ridiculous on you. 

Also barf when I see a Fender Mustang. They look like hot garbage.


----------



## Viginez (Mar 4, 2020)

jems, strandbergs, keesels, ml's or anything with those bm-headstocks


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 4, 2020)

All this thread shows is that SSO users all have wildly different tastes. Personally, I find that to be awesome!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 4, 2020)

Not popular here on SSO but fairly popular hollow-body in general... 





I just... I feel like it's what Dr Seuss ejaculate might look like.


----------



## electriceye (Mar 5, 2020)

Rosal76 said:


> B.C. Rich shorthorn Mockingbird guitars. They're pretty rare compared to non long horns as they (short horns) are no longer made and are sought after by B.C. Rich players/collectors. I do however like the non short horn Mockingbird guitars.
> 
> Shorthorn below.
> 
> ...



As much of a BCR fanboy as I've been most of my life, I LOATHE the shorthorns.


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 5, 2020)

The906 said:


> This one?



That exact guitar, finish and all, but in normal Soloist form would be beautiful.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Mar 6, 2020)

Dean cadillac....


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Mar 6, 2020)

Kornfann1024 said:


> Dean cadillac....



Only Rob Barrett can wield that ungodly guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 6, 2020)

The Steinberger boat oar. 

The M-series was always the best looking Steinberger. 

Also I don't like the standard Aristides shape. So glad they released a Tele.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Mar 6, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Only Rob Barrett can wield that ungodly guitar.



Your not wrong....it does look oddly at home on him


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Mar 6, 2020)

I despise reverse banana/hockey stick headstocks. As an example, I thoroughly hate Mick Thomson's Jackson guitars. They look incredible amounts of doofy.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 7, 2020)

Damn near everything Ibanez makes besides one model that they don't even do anymore.

And pretty much all super strats, the textbook generic guitar.


----------



## valkyrie (Mar 9, 2020)

Since headless guitars have been thoroughly hated on already:
-Anything with a pickguard
-Anything with trapezoid inlays / most block inlays
-neon painted guitars (thankfully that fad seems to be fading)
-the Rhoads V; the Alexi Laiho version is just infinitely more aesthetic 
-oh, and 'distressed' BKP covers


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Mar 10, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Damn near everything Ibanez makes besides one model that they don't even do anymore.
> 
> And pretty much all super strats, the textbook generic guitar.



While i agree, they know their customer base. I wish theyd branch out more as far as body shapes go, as well as maybe a new 3x3 headstock design that isnt utter garbage for some models...ida love to have had a darkstone if it wasnt for that god aweful headstock...


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 10, 2020)

Kornfann1024 said:


> While i agree, they know their customer base. I wish theyd branch out more as far as body shapes go, as well as maybe a new 3x3 headstock design that isnt utter garbage for some models...ida love to have had a darkstone if it wasnt for that god aweful headstock...



The one Ibanez I've had that I really liked was a Destroyer, but Jesus Christ, that was the heaviest guitar I've ever played, even counting some boat anchor Les Pauls.

My wife always called it my table guitar, because it was natural mahogany, and she thought it looked like a table. I called it my table guitar because that damn thing's as heavy as a table.


----------



## khm (Mar 11, 2020)

The EBMM Majesty without a doubt, is probably one of the ugliest guitars for me (and I love Petrucci), but then again I thought Strandbergs where FUBAR until I actually played one. Now its my main guitar and cant help but admire its beauty! (I think my wife is jealous)


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Mar 11, 2020)

BornToLooze said:


> The one Ibanez I've had that I really liked was a Destroyer, but Jesus Christ, that was the heaviest guitar I've ever played, even counting some boat anchor Les Pauls.
> 
> My wife always called it my table guitar, because it was natural mahogany, and she thought it looked like a table. I called it my table guitar because that damn thing's as heavy as a table.



I had a dtt700 and i agree, HEAVY as all hell, i regret getting rid of it now...


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 6, 2020)

khm said:


> The EBMM Majesty without a doubt, is probably one of the ugliest guitars for me (and I love Petrucci), but then again I thought Strandbergs where FUBAR until I actually played one. Now its my main guitar and cant help but admire its beauty! (I think my wife is jealous)



I felt the same way for the longest time, but gradually it grew on me. I do think the ones with the "shield" in the middle look hideous though. However, they all play and sound fantastic.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 6, 2020)

Strats. Probably because they all just look like Squire starter kit guitars to me


----------



## Necros (Apr 6, 2020)

Basically, anything with clef-style headstocks like Fender..........also, Fenders.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 7, 2020)

Anything with dots as fretboard markers 
Anything with pick guards 
Anything by fender
All blocky bolt on guitars


----------

